

Building Linear Classifiers for GPUs Using ArrayFire - pavanky
http://arrayfire.com/machine-learning-with-arrayfire-linear-classifiers/

======
pavanky
For those who are unaware, ArrayFire is an open source library[1]

[1]
[https://github.com/arrayfire/arrayfire](https://github.com/arrayfire/arrayfire).

